# 26/27 November Trip



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone keen for a meet / trip on the weekend of the 26th/27th November?
Not sure where we'll be, we're about to go camping just near Eden for the next few days then we'll head down into Vic, staying at a few spots.
Somewhere around the Gippsland lakes / Wilsons?
Or possibly the following weekend on the other side of Vic.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I'll take that as a no.
Weather is miserable here


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Feeling unloved?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQuvCiwAAAKVgEBhEAA3R9YAIAAijT1BoaM1CmTEyDIxM+V8CV6MiBofq4HCRBqZA/F3JFOFCQC68KLA


----------

